# [alsa] pas de son!

## nickytchao

Bonjour à tous les gentoïstes du forum!

Comme le titre l'indique, impossible de jouer un son sur ma gentoo!

J'ai suivi le handbook pour mettre en place alsa, version "compilation dans le noyau"

lspci me renvoit la ligne:

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs Ectiva EV1938

J'ai donc activé le module correspondant (<M> ESS ES1938/1946/1969 (Solo-1)), genkernel a gentillement recompilé le tout, et au lancement d'alsaconf j'ai eu un vieux message comme quoi il ne trouvait pas le périphérique associé ou un truc du genre... du coup pas d'alsamixer, donc pas de son..

J'ai suivi quelques threads, et j'ai fini par activer le module <M> (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1371/1373 et là très bizarrement alsaconf était tou content, il détecte le bazar et configure le tout...alsamixer fonctionna alors sans problèmes, mais toujours pas de son...

J'utilise (j'essaie  :Smile:   ) audacious, et quelque soient les réglages de sortie je n'ai aucun rendu sonore.

Sur le web, je n'arrive pas à lancer les scripts faisant appel au son (ex: sur youtube j'ai un rectangle gris et ca reste figé) (je ne sais pas si ca a un rapport)

J'ai bien la variable use "alsa" dans mon make.conf, et j'ai essayé de brancher d'autres haut parleurs, rien n'y fait!

Voili voilou, je voulais voir un peu ce que donnait la mao sous gentoo, me voilà un peu...frustré!

Je sais que certaines cartes ne sont pas reconnues, mais je me suis déjà servi de cette machine pour visualiser des divx, et j'avais du son!

Merci beaucoup!

----------

## xaviermiller

salut,

peux-tu nous faire une copie d'écran de ton alsamixer ? as-tu bien mis les volume "master" et "pcm" à 80% (plus que zéro, quoi) et démuté ces pistes (avec la touche "m") ?

----------

## kwenspc

[size=7]Mah ça fait pas de son alsa, ça fait des gâteaux en sachet![size]

```
Voili voilou, je voulais voir un peu ce que donnait la mao sous gentoo, me voilà un peu...frustré! 
```

- As tu unmutés les mixers dans alsamixer?

- As tu bien tout les support alsa nécessaire? (dans le noyau)

- As tu essayé sinon le paquet alsa-driver? (toujours plus à jours que la version dans le noyau)

----------

## nickytchao

@kwenspc

 *Quote:*   

> [size=7]Mah ça fait pas de son alsa, ça fait des gâteaux en sachet![size]

 

 :Laughing: 

- pour ce qui est du "unmute" oui, c'est fait

- pour ce qui est du noyau j'ai suivi le handbook, maintenant il est vrai que suivre bètement n'est pas toujours la bonne solution, mais je n'ai pas la kernel infuse :-/

- en ce qui concerne alsa-driver non je n'ai pas essayé... c'est un vieux pc, donc je pense que le noyau peut largement assumé..cependant je veux bien tester!

En admettant que je parte la dessus, dois-je enlever le support alsa du noyau avant de l'installer, ou va-t-il naturellement prendre le relais?

@XavierMiller

c'est ok pour les volumes "master" et "pcm"

pour la copie d'écran d'alsamixer faudra attendre ce soir, j'ai pas mon poste ici

Petite parenthèse, existe-t-il un moyen de tester le son en console, histoire de m'affranchir des éventuels problèmes dnas la configuration d'audacious? (je veux dire une appli simpliste sans configuration aucune)

Merci!

----------

## kwenspc

 *nickytchao wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Petite parenthèse, existe-t-il un moyen de tester le son en console, histoire de m'affranchir des éventuels problèmes dnas la configuration d'audacious? (je veux dire une appli simpliste sans configuration aucune)
> 
> 

 

aplay  (alsa-utils je crois?)

Sinon mieux vaut virer alsa du noyau (sauf soundsupport ? je sais plus) pour tester alsa-driver

----------

## loopx

Tu es sur d'avoir bien chargé le module ?  Essaye de mettre ton kernel en autoloading pour les modules.

T'es sur que c'est le bon module   :Laughing:   parce que il y a au moins une lettre qui diffère à ce que je vois ...

Technique du battant ^^:   configure ton kernel pour module autoload et met toute les cartes sont en modules ^^    au prochain boot, tu doit voir que la carte est détecté sinon, c'est étrange. Pour alsa, faut pas oublié de (en gros) tout cocher ...

Voilà:

```

  │ Symbol: KMOD [=y]                                                       │

  │ Prompt: Automatic kernel module loading                                 │

  │   Defined at init/Kconfig:651                                           │

  │   Depends on: MODULES                                                   │

  │   Location:                                                             │

  │     -> Enable loadable module support (MODULES [=y])

```

EDIT: pour la lecture en mode console, je te conseil mp3blaster ou 123mpeg (truc du genre).. Oublie pas le use MAD, utile à certain lecteur sans quoi, il ne reconnait pas le mp3

----------

## nickytchao

@loopx

euh...la technique du 'j'active tout à la barbare' j'ai donné, la carte est détectée apparemment le soucos n'est pas là.

Par contre je vois pas trop à quoi correspond le bout de code que tu me montres (dsolé, newbie..)

@kwenspc

je tente un alsa-driver là, maintenant que je suis devant

quand je lance aplay (avec le fichier IDEES.mp3) il me renvoit "Playing raw data 'IDEES.mp3' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono"

@XavierMiller

Pour la copie d'écran de alsa, ben je sais pas encore comment je dois m'y prendre sous linux ( oui oui vous pouvez rire, ca me dérange pas du tout :-/ )

j'ai essayé à la bonne méthode win, impr. ecran et coller dans gthumb, mais y'a pas

dsolé, newbie toujours!!

dedans tout est activé et presque à fond sauf MicBoss ( j'ai donc  < Master >Master M    Bass    Treble    PCM      Center    LFE      Line    CD       Mic   Video     Phone   PC Speak 

voili voilou bon je tente alsa-driver et je reviens vers vous!

Merci!!

----------

## VikingB

Bonjour !

Pour la capture d'écran, il y a un petit logiciel en standard dans KDE et qui s'appelle KSnapshot, qui fait la manoeuvre  .

"Pour faire une capture d'écran sous KDE, il existe des raccourcis clavier bien pratiques mais peu connus [1].

Faire une capture de la fenêtre : Alt+Impr

Faire une capture du bureau : Ctrl+Impr

Ensuite il suffit de faire un Ctrl-V dans Konqueror, dans KView, dans Gimp (ou tout logiciel supportant les images du presse-papier). Le coller dans Konqueror donne une image au format PNG."

http://linuxfr.org/tips/401.html

Pour Gnome : gnome screenshot (  http://blog.roozeec.fr/2007/10/16/faire-des-captures-decran-de-zones-decran-sous-gnome/   )

----------

## nickytchao

Merci pour l'infi VikingB, mais je ne souhaite pas utiliser les kde built, ma config ne me le permet pas  :Wink: 

j'utilise xfce et je viens de voir qu'un applet existait

xfce4-screenshooter

j'vais reagerder ca de plus près..  :Wink: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

Dans le paquet imagemagick, il y a la commande import :

```
import -window root screenshot.png
```

----------

## loopx

 :Laughing: 

le "bout de code" n'est rien d'autre qu'une information provenant du kernel... Le plus intéressant est la localisation du truc à activé (dans le kernel donc).

Perso, je te déconseil vivement l'utilisation d'un kernel via genkernel ... J'ai jamais eu que des problèmes et rien n'a fonctionné comme il fallait. Si ca se trouve, ton problème est la ...

Pour ton son, si ta carte est bien détectée (dmesg | less     et recherche après ALSA), ben le problème est soit dans le volume, soit dans la config du kernel encore une fois ...

avec alsamixer, tu met du son sur Master (pas Master Mono) et sur PCM (et oublie pas de faire la touche "m" si tu as un MM dans le bas histoire de passer le MM en 00 (le son est démuté)).

Pour mettre du gros son, tu peux faire ca:

```

cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp

```

attention au oreil, ca geule ...

pour info, la commande alsamixer se trouve dans :

```

loop linux # equery b alsamixer

[ Searching for file(s) alsamixer in *... ]

media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.9a (/usr/bin/alsamixer)

```

Ah ouais, tantot, j'ai pas zapé un commentaire donc j'étais un peu perdu dans la réponse à fournir ... et je doute que je m'améliore la   :Laughing: 

----------

## nickytchao

@loopx

Ouep j'ai effectivement retrouvé ces lignes là dans le kernel, merci!

JE me suis attaqué à alsamixer, j'ai suivi tout le machin mais je récupère la même erreur que quand je n'avais pas le bon driver avec la compilation d'alsa dans le noyau (alsaconf me dit "no such device snd" (un truc dans le genre) et alsamixer ne se lance pas...

Je suis pas trop sur, mais je crois que je ne renseigne pas le bon nom de driver dans ma variable alsa_card, dans le make.conf...

en fait dans la ligne <M> (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1371/1373, le nom du driver c'est "Ensoniq AudioPCI 1371/1373", "AudioPCI 1371/1373", ou "1371/1373" ?

En admettant qu'alsa s'y perde un peu, je peux mettre les deux driver de mon contexte de départ, à savoir <M> (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1371/1373 et <M> ESS ES1938/1946/1969 (Solo-1)?

----------

## loopx

Je n'utilise plus alsaconf depuis que j'ai le driver alsa dans le kernel. Donc, ne te fie pas à ca, tu dois voir apparaitre ta carte son dans les log de boot du kernel (dmesg). Si il n'y a rien, c'est que c'est le mauvais driver ...

chez moi, ca donne ca:

```

ALSA device list:

  #0: SBLive 5.1 [SB0060] (rev.7, serial:0x80611102) at 0xd000, irq 20

```

EDIT: cette carte à l'air d'etre foireuse quand on lit un peu sur le net ...

essaye peut etre un autre kernel (vanilla) ou alors, test le système OSS et non ALSA ... parrait que certain arrive à le faire fonctionner  :Surprised: 

----------

## nickytchao

@loopx

je n'ai jamais utilisé dmesg, je regarderai ca en rentrant (c'est ce que j'aime bien dans le debugeage, on apprend un tas de truc  :Smile:   )

ben oss d'après ce que j'ai compris, ca risque de me bloquer par la suite à l'utilisation avec jack (euh...faut dire si j'me trompe  :Smile:    )

la suite au prochain épisode!

----------

## kwenspc

C'est quoi ta carte exactement? (marque/modèle) D'après une vague recherche sur le net, comme dit loopx: c'est pas fameux. 

Nan parce que pour la MAO...faut pas chercher plus loin: il faut d'abord une relativement bonne carte. Par exemple pour débuter une SB Live! c'est très bien. (ça coûte que dalle d'ocaz en plus). Parce que tous les drivers ne sont pas égaux loins de là. Si déjà t'as des problèmes avec l'install de cette carte, j'imagine même pas en utilisation MAO de base (contrôle de jack via qjackctl, ardour, qsampler...)   :Confused: 

Si t'as moyen, tentes de partir sur une bonne base, et donne à manger à ta poubelle avec cette carte!

----------

## nickytchao

oui je me doute bien , mais j'ai pas encore les fonds pour m'offrir ma bête....

je voudrais juste me faire la main un peu sur cette "poubelle" avant de me lancer dans l'aventure....

donc je la jette pas pour l'instant!

Bref passons, j'ai essayé alsa-driver, j'ai mis, pour être sur,  ALSA_CARDS=" ens1370 ens1371 es1938" dans mon make.conf (pour les nouveaux sur le fil, c'est les 3 drivers succeptibles de m'intéresser)

Ensuite je lance alsaconf et là:

modinfo: could not find module snd

modinfo: could not find module snd

modinfo: could not find module snd

 et alsaconf ne trouve rien

comme avant, quand j'activais pas le bon module dans le kernel..grrr..

je dois faire une manip entre l'édition du make.conf et alsaconf?

----------

## kwenspc

 *nickytchao wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je dois faire une manip entre l'édition du make.conf et alsaconf?

 

réemerger alsa-driver. (à chaque fois que tu modifies ALSA_CARDS en fait)

Bon sinon côté carte son je le redis tu peux trouver des sb live à que dalle (10 euros grand max) et c'est très nettement suffisant pour débuter en MAO. (parce que faire ça en amateur éclairé ça demande à acheter des moniteur-amplifiés à xxx euros LA bête, une carte son avec de vrais sorties rca - et pas des jacks tu purri - bien supportée sous nux, etc... etc... et là en effet c'est vraiment pas donné  :Confused:  )

----------

## xaviermiller

boh, une bonne carte audio, c'est à partir de 100€ neuf (la M-Audio Audiophile 24/96 est 100% supportée en linux  :Wink: )

----------

## loopx

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *nickytchao wrote:*   
> 
> je dois faire une manip entre l'édition du make.conf et alsaconf? 
> 
> réemerger alsa-driver. (à chaque fois que tu modifies ALSA_CARDS en fait)
> ...

 

lol, je viens juste de comprendre à quoi sert le truc ALSA_CARDS du make.conf ... ca fait des années que je me pose la question: en effet, mes cartes son ont toujours fonctionner sans ... mais j'utilise le driver du kernel   :Laughing: 

en tout cas, par défaut, il active déjà certaine carte dirait-on:

```

loop loopx # emerge -pv alsa-driver

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.15  USE="midi -debug -oss" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci -ad1816a -ad1848 -ad1848-lib -ad1889 -adlib -als100 -als300 (-aoa) (-aoa-fabric-layout) (-aoa-onyx) (-aoa-soundbus) (-aoa-soundbus-i2s) (-aoa-tas) (-aoa-toonie) (-armaaci) -asihpi (-at91-soc) (-at91-soc-eti-b1-wm8731) (-au1x00) -au8810 -au8820 -au8830 -azt2320 -azt3328 -cmi8330 -cs4231 -cs4231-lib -cs4232 -cs4236 -cs4281 -cs46xx -cs5535audio -darla20 -darla24 -dt019x -dummy -echo3g -es1688 -es18xx -es968 -fm801-tea575x -gina20 -gina24 -gusclassic -gusextreme -gusmax (-harmony) -hdsp -hdspm -ice1712 -ice1724 -indigo -indigodj -indigoio -interwave -interwave-stb -korg1212 -layla20 -layla24 -loopback -mia -miro -mixart -mona -mpu401 -msnd-pinnacle -mtpav -mts64 -nm256 -opl3sa2 -opti92x-ad1848 -opti92x-cs4231 -opti93x -pc98-cs4232 -pcsp -pcxhr -pdaudiocf -pdplus -portman2x4 (-powermac) (-pxa2xx-i2sound) (-pxa2xx-soc) (-pxa2xx-soc-corgi) (-pxa2xx-soc-poodle) (-pxa2xx-soc-spitz) (-pxa2xx-soc-tosa) -riptide -rme32 -rme96 -rme9652 -s3c2410 -sa11xx-uda1341 -sb16 -sb8 -sbawe -seq-dummy -serial-u16550 -sgalaxy -soc -sonicvibes -sscape (-sun-amd7930) (-sun-cs4231) (-sun-dbri) -usb-usx2y -virmidi -vx222 -vxpocket -wavefront" 2,615 kB

```

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> boh, une bonne carte audio, c'est à partir de 100€ neuf 

 

bah, on trouve des audigy oem neuves aux alentours de 25 €. c'est déjà pas si mal, pour un début  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

pas pour de la MAO : les Creative, c'est trop mauvais niveau latence...

----------

